# 5 1/2 week old fry



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok got a pic of the fry.I ended up feeding the second batch of fry to the first batch.got a bunch of eggs again and with the new batch had another casualty...poor poor pleco got it real bad no body nor lips now.Cujo is plain and simply psych when it comes to his brood.So I had to remove the new eggs from his tank.My 40g corner tank is starting to look full with about 75 of the little buggers in there and they are really taking off in growth.
5 free reds to any sponsoring member of p-fury (no shipping).located in Manitoba , Canada. PM me if interested.
View attachment 110709


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Looking good Fry. Is it pretty cool raising them up and watching them grow or could you care less? Are you going to keep raising the fry in the future?

So what batch is pictured then?
~Taylor~


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Looking good Fry. Is it pretty cool raising them up and watching them grow or could you care less? Are you going to keep raising the fry in the future?
> 
> So what batch is pictured then?
> ~Taylor~


thanks.Its cool the first time.It seems I dont have much choice.my reds cant go 2 weeks without screwin'
All fry are spawn of Cujo.\/
View attachment 110714


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I didn't want to start a new thread. And I've tried searching 75g

I want to know the likliehood of p's spawning in a 75g. Should i keep 4 or 5 in there?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Louie D said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread. And I've tried searching 75g
> 
> I want to know the likliehood of p's spawning in a 75g. Should i keep 4 or 5 in there?


I think if you got a breeding pair and just put the 2 of them in there they would breed.they might with 4 or 5 but its after they breed is where you will run into the big problems.The male will only let the female get anywhere near the nest.In my tank the male demands about 1.5' of no fish around him or he will attack.Trust me, he will fight to the death to keep all others away.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Fry said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread. And I've tried searching 75g
> 
> I want to know the likliehood of p's spawning in a 75g. Should i keep 4 or 5 in there?


I think if you got a breeding pair and just put the 2 of them in there they would breed.they might with 4 or 5 but its after they breed is where you will run into the big problems.The male will only let the female get anywhere near the nest.In my tank the male demands about 1.5' of no fish around him or he will attack.Trust me, he will fight to the death to keep all others away.
[/quote]

OK...So time will tell I guess. I ordered 12 1 incher's from Pedro in late May, and they are about 2"-2.5" now. Out of 14 he gave me 10 are left.

Out of the 10 I should prolly keep about 5 or 6; pending on cannibilism.

We will see what happens in 7-8 months or so then =D


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

i did the same thing as you Louie D and ended up with 5. Theyre about a year old now and one hasnt gotten killed since about december.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

That is tight I remember you posting a bunch of pictures of Cujo when he was like only 3" long that is awesome what he has grown into







Man that is cool lol cause I remember you kept on posting pics of them growing up thats nuts


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on the breeding pair. Those are some great looking fry!!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

fresh pic
View attachment 111064


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Again, excellent job Fry. I wish to breed Pygocentrus nattereri in the near future.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

wow thats so cool


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW, that is cool.

How often are they spawning?


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

good job


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

That's an awesome hanging plant. Looks like it provides some serious cover for those little guys.

I am definatly going to breed them when they mature =D


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> WOW, that is cool.
> 
> How often are they spawning?


Every 2 weeks atleast.
And I have a large plastic plant in there for that exact reason louie.It gives a place for the smaller ones to hide out and they can still get their fair share foraging through the leaves.They sill have all their eyes and I have only lost 2 of the really small ones so far.I reccomend the plastic plants to all breeders.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Fry you are the man , i was wondering about my supers, would they be the same situation i lost a female now only 2 left in a 75 gallon, let me know the differences


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Well done


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

really cool fry







how old were they when they first began breeding? And how old are the fry in the last pic?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Trigga said:


> really cool fry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In last pic they were about 6 weeks old.
The female was roughly 1.5 years (she was adopted and owner wasn't 100% sure of age)and the male was 8 months old.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Fry, how are they doing since the last update?

What have you been doing with the eggs that the adults have laid?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If they are breeding on average of every two weeks, how big of a tank are you keeping the grow-outs in? Actually, how are you keeping up with all of the fry (no pun intended)?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> If they are breeding on average of every two weeks, how big of a tank are you keeping the grow-outs in? Actually, how are you keeping up with all of the fry (no pun intended)?


Well to be honest...I have a 45g corner tank with about 60 1&1/2" babies.Now about all the new batches of fry.....







I have been feeding them to the 1&1/2 inchers.








I would raise them if I had a buyer to take all the older 1's off my hands.The only buyer I have is interested in 2" rbp's only.+ there has been no negotiation on a price for the 2" p's yet.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

VERY VERY suprised that nobody wants them from you, damn i i live near you i would have around 20 off you to go in my empty tank in the garage...........................nice to see you succsefully breeding them....

by the way the adults look gret in thier breeding colours.............


----------

